# Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able to join multiple lodges?



## cemab4y

Some Grand Lodges permit their members to join only one lodge. Some Grand Lodges permit their members to join one lodge in their state, and multiple lodges out of state. Some Grand Lodges, permit their members to join as many lodges as their checkbook can handle.

What do YOU think? Should masons be able to join multiple lodges? If a man is a "snowbird", and spends six months a year in New Hampshire, and the winters in Florida, should he be able to join lodges in both states? If a mason is deployed overseas for a number of years, should he be able to join the lodge in the foreign country, as a full member, and keep his home membership as well?

THIS POLL IS FOR ACADEMIC DISCUSSION ONLY. I am not interested in changing any state's policies, I just want to get a "feel" for this issue.


----------



## Beathard

I am an active member in three lodges. I pay per capital to the GL of Texas in all three. Most of my Masonic friends belong to more than 1. I enjoy it.  If Texas ever changed to 1, the GL would lose a lot of funds through loss of dual pee capitas.


----------



## mrpesas

What is the benefit of only allowing membership to 1 lodge?  I assume it is to make sure each member is fully active in his home lodge.


----------



## cemab4y

It is not question of "benefit". It is more of a "tradition". You see, 100 years ago, most people never traveled more than 100 miles from where they were born. Some states (ex: West Virginia) crafted rules, that require that their members are permitted to join only one(1) lodge. If you apply for membership in any other lodge, without obtaining a demit from your old lodge, you are committing a Masonic offense (In West VA).

I have worked from Maine to California, and 14 years in foreign countries. I have spent the last 7 years in Iraq and Afghanistan. The prohibition that some states have against multiple memberships, has clearly become obsolete.

It ain't your Grandfather's Freemasonry.


----------



## Beathard

There are many lodges in Texas that would cease to exist if plural membership became illegal. Some of the small rural communities depend on members nearby urban lodges to support them in keeping the doors open and filling the stations an places.


----------



## jwhoff

I belong to two here in Houston.  Totally active in both and enjoy it very much. Haven't checked yet, but if it is okay, I'd like to join the lodge in Louisiana where most of my father's generation were raised.  As stated by Brother Beathard, helping small lodges with monetary or esoteric support seems to be something Texas brethren are good at.


----------



## cemab4y

I think it is wonderful, that Masons in Texas (and other states) view their responsibilites this way. Your committment to Masonry does NOT end with your "home" lodge. While supporting your home lodge is important, you can labor in any lodge's quarries. Many smaller lodges rely on nearby lodges, to help provide them with support on their degree teams, and in other ways. 

I would counsel anyone, if they wish to take out plural membership in lodges, outside of their home jurisdiciton, you should always check with BOTH your current jurisdiction, and with the jurisdiction of the lodge you wish to petition. Not all Grand Lodges, permit masons from out of state, to petition one of their subordinate lodges, and still remain a member in their "old" lodge.


----------



## jwhoff

DITTO that brother.  Very sound advice.

Don't forget to check with your book on affiliations before traveling as well.


----------



## david918

I am happy to support my home lodge and my other Texas lodge by being an officer in both as well as my new lodge in Minnesota at least by paying dues kinda far for my cabletow to make the meetings.


----------



## Bill Lins

jwhoff said:


> Haven't checked yet, but if it is okay, I'd like to join the lodge in Louisiana where most of my father's generation were raised.


 
Bro. Hoff,

According to the List of Lodges Masonic, it would be perfectly all right- neither Grand Lodge has a problem with it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cemab4y

The poll (so far) shows 10 out of 10. While you cannot apply the results of 10 Masons to the entire USA population of 1.4 million Masons, 100% is not bad!


----------



## Dave in Waco

I am a member of 2 lodges.  I say if you have the time, by all means.  I know we have one guy here in the Waco area that is a sitting officer in 4 lodges.  We did a big joint installation in our district, and by the end of the night he looked like Michael Phelps with all the jewelry around his neck.  But the guy is retired and certainly has the time to do it, so more power to him.


----------



## cemab4y

I read a message from a Mason in California. The GL of California, permits their members, to join as many lodges as "their checkbook can handle". I like this policy. Grand Lodges should trust their members, to join lodges in state, and out of state, as they choose. When I lived in Ohio (1990), I could not apply for membership with an Ohio lodge, unless my application was accompanied by a demit from my old lodge. At that time, Ohio only permitted their members to belong to one(1) lodge, you could not belong to any out-of-state lodges.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

jwhoff said:


> I belong to two here in Houston.  Totally active in both and enjoy it very much. Haven't checked yet, but if it is okay, I'd like to join the lodge in Louisiana where most of my father's generation were raised.  As stated by Brother Beathard, helping small lodges with monetary or esoteric support seems to be something Texas brethren are good at.



Jwhoff,

You should have no issue obtaining a dual membership with the GLoLA as long as you follow the proper protocol. I myself am a dual / plural member of both the GLoTX and the GLoLA at the O.K. Allen T.O. Lodge located in Winnfield, LA.


----------



## jwhoff

Thanks brother Stewart.  Very good information to know.  Both sides of my heritage were active in masonry in Louisiana since late 18th century immigrations from Prussia and Alsace Lorraine (Germany in those days.)  I'd love to add my name to that heritage.  

Masonry is a beautiful thing brother.  A beautiful thing!


----------



## cemab4y

I think the situation with respect to dual/plural memberships, all boils down to one of trust. Will Grand Lodges, be able to trust their members, to decide how many lodges, they can support? In our mobile society, with people moving frequently, the concept of belonging to one lodge only, is a quaint but obsolete tradition. One of my Grand Lodges (KY) permits members to belong to two(2) lodges in KY, and an unlimited number out-of-state. 

Texas Masons are lucky, that they are permitted to join multiple lodges.


----------



## Beathard

I just wish we could change our parent lodge.


----------



## Bill Lins

Beathard said:


> I just wish we could change our parent lodge.


 
You can- just transfer your membership from your current "parent" Lodge to the one you want to belong to.

*Art. 355. (392). Withdrawal: Transfer of Membership: Dimit. *

Except as provided in Art. 294, a plural member desiring to withdraw from _any_ (italics mine) of his Lodges shall file a written petition (Form 40) therefor with the Secretary, which shall be read at the next stated meeting and automatically granted (Form 41) if his dues are paid and no charges are pending against him. The Secretary shall promptly report the withdrawal to the Secretary of the parent Lodge and to the Grand Secretary. (Revised 1997)

If he desires to affiliate with another Lodge he may do so under the procedure of petition for affiliation and Certificate of Good Standing as prescribed in Art. 392.


----------



## cemab4y

You need not leave a lodge, if the policies and procedures are in need of upgrade or change. Individual lodges are run by majority vote. If there is a policy that needs to be retired, introduce a motion, to have it retired. If there is a policy that your lodge needs to initiate, then introduce a motion to that effect. 

Masonry is not a "Kingdom", where no one has a say in how the lodge/Grand Lodge is run. 

"We live in a world, in which the only constant is change"- Heraclitus, 452 BC


----------



## david918

cemab4y said:


> You need not leave a lodge, if the policies and procedures are in need of upgrade or change. Individual lodges are run by majority vote. If there is a policy that needs to be retired, introduce a motion, to have it retired. If there is a policy that your lodge needs to initiate, then introduce a motion to that effect.
> 
> Masonry is not a "Kingdom", where no one has a say in how the lodge/Grand Lodge is run.
> 
> "We live in a world, in which the only constant is change"- Heraclitus, 452 BC


 
I wish some of our members believed this after our election last year a bunch of our members withdrew from dual membership,took their ball and went home and have not been seen since


----------



## Bill Lins

david918 said:


> I wish some of our members believed this after our election last year a bunch of our members withdrew from dual membership,took their ball and went home and have not been seen since


 
Could that have had anything to do with your WM .. ! ?


----------



## Dave in Waco

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Could that have had anything to do with your WM .. ! ?



...!


----------



## david918

...! Has that effect just hate to see a lodge hurt just because of one member ...!


----------



## LRG

How do you change a lodge, when a couple brothers work their tail off to raise funds for that plural lodge and are looking forward to advancement the next year. That advancement does not come and they get the boot. I am one of those brothers who got the boot. What did I do wrong? Our JW that year worked hard as well and should have gone to SW but he got the boot as well. We were at lodge like clock work and volunteered for every thing that came up. our job was the lodge like our dedication to our home lodge. But elections came and everyone came out of the "wood works" with an adgenda. Wharton brothers out. So my decision was to leave, I am proud of that choice, just as everyone was ok with taking my work away. When I voiced my departure about 6 other brothers joined in. I wish something else would have been done, but that decisoin was not offerd to us. Our WM and Treasure worked with passion, making the proper moves for the future of the lodge. They received a hard tone from an appendant body when they were asked to help out with the monthly bills. this info., has been made for my knowledge just this past week after a year. I was able to read a one side story that was sent out to all woodworking brethren, that made their desicion to boot us. So my question is when givin the boot, why should you stick around?


----------



## Beathard

If I do the drop and move process to change parent lodges, I lose my endowment. All I want is to have my most active lodge process paperwork like certs of good standing.  Right now my parent lodge I have not attended in almost 20 years has to handle it. Seems retarded to me.


----------



## Bill Lins

Beathard said:


> If I do the drop and move process to change parent lodges, I lose my endowment. All I want is to have my most active lodge process paperwork like certs of good standing.  Right now my parent lodge I have not attended in almost 20 years has to handle it. Seems retarded to me.


 
OK- that's a bit different. You are correct in that you cannot transfer your endowed membership. In order to make your "most active" Lodge the "parent" Lodge, you would have to transfer your membership & leave your endowment behind. At either this past Grand Communication or the one the year before (don't remember which), a resolution was presented which, if approved, would have permitted a Brother in your position to transfer his endowed membership. It failed, mainly because the Grand Secretary stated that it would be a paperwork hassle for his office.


----------



## jplumb79

wow


----------



## Beathard

That is the heart of the argument that no one ever understands. I don't want to move my endowment. I'm endowed in several lodges.  ( ha ha. I just realized that I am well endowed. Sorry. ). I just want to do my paperwork through my active lodge.  I don't understand why the two have to be connected.


----------



## Bill Lins

I hear ya- I'm endowed in all of my Lodges (5). There's one I'd like to move but I'll just have to wait until it demises.


----------



## tom268

We have free men joining our craft. And it should be a free man's own decision, how he spends his time and his money. Many small lodges may need a member, who does not come, but pay. And it is the same, if you pay for a masonic project directly or via lodge fees.

But if a brother wants it this way, the cards should be open on the table. The joining lodge should know, how many time he can spend in that new lodge, or if he will keep to be a paying member, only showing up once or twice a year. Then, this should be no problem.


----------



## cemab4y

We are fortunate, that we do not have to make a minimum number of meetings, per year. I was made a Mason in 1982. Since then, I have spent over 12 years in foreign countries. I am in Afghanistan now. It is impossible for me to attend my home lodge. I am glad that they will not kick me out, for not going to meetings. And my home lodge is delighted to receive my dues money.


----------



## Traveling Man

tom268 said:


> Many small lodges may need a member, who does not come, but pay. And it is the same, if you pay for a masonic project directly or via lodge fees.



Even for large lodges; their worst nightmare would come true if everyone showed up at once! That's why you bank on that magic 10 percent... especially if there is work to be done!


----------



## Beathard

2 of the lodges I belong to are getting about 20% attendance. Interesting thing is most of the 20% in each lodge are the same brothers. One lodges Marshall is the others secretary. One one lodges WM is the other lodges JW. I'm an not an officer in either but I am always at both.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Beathard said:


> 2 of the lodges I belong to are getting about 20% attendance. Interesting thing is most of the 20% in each lodge are the same brothers. One lodges Marshall is the others secretary. One one lodges WM is the other lodges JW. I'm an not an officer in either but I am always at both.



I think there are a lot of lodges surviving like that.  I remember seeing one guy at our Joint Installation of Officer last June with 4 or 5 different jewels on.


----------



## Benton

I have to say, as a younger brother, when I see lodges surviving with so much dual membership, it strikes me as kind of ridiculous. If it were me, I would simply want the lodges to consolidate.


----------



## Beathard

I would agree except for the loss of history. Some of these lodges go back to the Republic of Texas. I would hate to lose the history. If brothers are willing to step up, pay the money and spend the time, I respect them as curators of that history. On of my favorite lodges in Texas is in Beaukiss.  It is Post Oak Island Lodge. It is almost entirely dual/plural membership.


----------



## Benton

Very valid point, I would hate to see a 100+ year old lodge demise. I guess I can see that.


----------



## cemab4y

Two(2) of the lodges I have belonged to, have had to close and consolidate. Lodges are closing all over the USA, not only in Texas. It is sad to see so many on "life support". It is time to get Masonry growing again, and get an infusion of new members, and their financial support.


----------



## Beathard

We are seeing wildly different trends in the lodges in my district. Some are on life support, while others are drastically growing. One of the lodges has grown close to 20% this year. It's OES has grown close to 15%.

When looking at the growth it is basically in the younger age group. We have 3 new 18 year olds, several in their 20s and 30s. The OES has new members in in all age groups from 18 to 47.

What has drawn the younger members. Over the year we have made a big effort to get out into the community. A few older (late 40s) fathers have brought in their 18 year old sons. These guys a bringing in their friends. The young guys learn fast and want to work.  

It us starting to snowball. The guys in their 30s and 40s that saw the lodge as a group of old guys are seeing men much younger than themselves. They are joining.

What I am trying to say is we need to look at our lodges. We need to figure out how we are perceived by the general public. More importantly by the target audience we want in the lodge. Do we need to make adjustments?

I believe that by stepping back we can fix anything. What is your lodges problems? Not enough young men? Not enough active members?  What is causing it? Run down building? No PR? Perception that we are all great grandfathers? Boring programs? 

Step back and look. It will pay off.


----------



## cemab4y

Check out this article: http://www.freemasoninformation.com/2009/06/there’s-a-hole-in-our-bucket/

The reasons for the decline in numbers are varied. Most Masons do not realize, that we are losing more members to resignations/demits/suspensions, than we are to deaths. Men come into Masonry, take a look at what we offer, and then resign. The "product" does not meet their expectations, and they disappear.

And Bro Beathard, you are 1000% correct, that the perceptions of Masonry, by the public could use some adjustments. That is why I am in favor of "open houses", like Mass. and Maryland. Bring people into the lodge buildings, serve them cake and coffee, and hand them the literature. Let them watch the short videos by the Ben Franklin impersonators. 

Check out my discussion of what you would like to see changed in Masonry. We discuss many of the topics you pose here: inactive members, run-down buildings, shabby furniture,etc.


----------



## jwhoff

Brother cemab4y, are you still home or did you go back?  Where?


----------



## cemab4y

I am in Alexandria VA, for a short break. I will be heading back to the roof of the world, soon.


----------



## RedTemplar

First, let me state that having membership in multiple lodges should be a masonic privilege.  However, if a man can afford to belong to 4 or 5 lodges, why are dues a paltry $50-$100 per year?  There are many lodges that are barely staying afloat. I realize this is probably another topic,but one thought leads to another and I just want to see all our lodges properly taken care of.  Again, brothers, join as many lodges as you are able.


----------



## Benton

RedTemplar said:


> First, let me state that having membership in multiple lodges should be a masonic privilege. However, if a man can afford to belong to 4 or 5 lodges, why are dues a paltry $50-$100 per year? There are many lodges that are barely staying afloat. I realize this is probably another topic,but one thought leads to another and I just want to see all our lodges properly taken care of. Again, brothers, join as many lodges as you are able.



That's an excellent point, brother. Never really thought about that connection, but it's certainly worth bringing up.


----------



## jwhoff

Agreed!  

However, I don't suspect the brethren who join various lodges are the brethren in question.  These folk are usually the ones willing to invest time and money into the fraternal endeavors.  It's the knife and fork committee membership that does most of the complaining when touched by lodge leaders or grand lodge for a few more dollars.  Of course the Pareto Analysis 80-20 rule is a natural law of the universe. 

The Red Man has a good point though.  I guess it is only human nature to receive more than you give. Probably the main reason we have another universal law covering the topic.


----------



## Steve Cumbie

RedTemplar said:


> First, let me state that having membership in multiple lodges should be a masonic privilege.  However, if a man can afford to belong to 4 or 5 lodges, why are dues a paltry $50-$100 per year?  There are many lodges that are barely staying afloat. I realize this is probably another topic,but one thought leads to another and I just want to see all our lodges properly taken care of.  Again, brothers, join as many lodges as you are able.



Brother Red 

Once again I agree with you. 

Problem is we have some Brother who think they are helping these other Lodges but are really hurting their Lodges and some cases their family

I seen so many Brothers join some smaller Lodges so they might keep their doors open yet never attend any meetings. 

Then when their dues come up instead of demitting they go expelled for non-payment. 

My thoughts are if you want to be a plural member buy an Endowment and help that Lodge years down the road.

In saying what I said about buying a Endowment does not mean in anyway stop supporting your Lodges .  

We are the life lines for the Lodges. In years past I have always tried to pay dues to my Home Lodge (120.00 per year) it may have been 10.00 per month but I made an effort to do it. The main reason is that 51% are in Endowed at my home lodge and it is well known that we have not been getting any monies off our Endowments for awhile. Got a little this year.


----------



## Brother JC

I'm glad I can be a member of both of my Lodges, as they are very different animals, and I enjoy the discourse of each. Supreme Architect willing, I'll be accepted into a third soon.

Someone mentioned a Brother being the WM in one Lodge, and JW in another. While you can be an Officer in two (or more) Lodges in NM, you can not be Master or Warden in more than one. The main reason for this (I believe) is voting within Grand Lodge. They don't want anyone to have more than one vote.


----------



## Michael Hatley

So far I've stuck with my mother lodge, but I'm probably going to affiliate with a couple more over the summer.  Where I'm at there are lodges all over the place - and many have unique flavors.  There is Holland #1 downtown that I visit for esoteric training and know a bunch of the fellas there.  There is Gray where I was raised in a courtesy degree.  Lorenzo De Zavala which is still mostly a Hispanic crowd where I can work on my Spanish over the meal.  Or Spring lodge where they have the best cooking I've ever seen.  Or a whole list of lodges where some of my favorite people (some of which are from this website) are in the West, East, or sitting as Secretary...something like 10 on my list.

And then there are the lodges in my hometown of Del Rio, or my birthplace in Uvalde, or where I went to High School in Galveston, or around where I was stationed in Ft. Hood.  All of which I'd be happy to dish out dues to if I was able, just to support Masonry there.

The problem is narrowing down which ones to affiliate with that don't have schedule conflicts with your other Masonic travels, and not spreading yourself too thin.  And bein able to afford it 

But the ability to affiliate with other lodges is one of the coolest parts about this whole business, to me.  It sorta makes visiting other lodges like an adventure - you never know which one you visit might wind up being a place where you decide to put down serious roots.

I think though for affiliation I think probably 3 or 4 is probably about the limit of how much even a fella without kiddos like me could really contribute to in a meaningful way to.  And I can't, personally, imagine sitting as a line officer in more than one - but I know a couple good men who manage it.

But if a man wants to contribute to the cause, either by dues or an endowment, to a bunch of lodges - heck, I think thats just great.  The world needs more Freemasonry, in my opinion.


----------



## baruchhc

Here in Texas,  plural lodge memberships area permitted. As long as a Brother can afford to pay the dues for multiple lodges, he should be able to belong to as many lodges as he pleases. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

baruchhc said:


> Here in Texas,  plural lodge memberships area permitted. As long as a Brother can afford to pay the dues for multiple lodges, he should be able to belong to as many lodges as he pleases.


I'm a life member (called endowed member in Texas except the price was higher) in two lodges.  Plus an honorary member (very close to what a life member is in Texas except they don't have to pay an extra per capita for me) in another. I'm clearly in favor of dual/plural memberships.

Last night I was at an OV where endowed memberships were discussed.  I was amazed at how low the minimum price is and at how many lodges charge that minimum price.  I asked if there's any problem buying additional endowed memberships for deceased members or 50 year members.  I figure that would be the way to go.  If an endowed membership is 1/3rd or 1/4th the price I expect there's sense in buying 3-4 of them at a single lodge if I can afford it.  There's even an advantage to that - When it comes to finances I have good years and bad years.  Send in the price of another endowed membership in a good year.

Before the OV last night I had thought in terms of buying an endowed membership in a new lodge in a good year.  I'll eventually do that with Tranquility Lodge and/or Lodge of Research but my thinking about craft lodges changed last night.


----------



## vangoedenaam

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*

In the Netherlands we have a system called 'buitenlid' where you have a limited membership in other lodges than your own for a much reduced fee. I dont think ppl can actually fully join more than one lodge as a full member. But im not sure about it. And since you can visit other lodges as much as you like and join the masonic work there, whats the point?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Browncoat

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*



cemab4y said:


> What do YOU think? Should masons be able to join multiple lodges? If a man is a "snowbird", and spends six months a year in New Hampshire, and the winters in Florida, should he be able to join lodges in both states? If a mason is deployed overseas for a number of years, should he be able to join the lodge in the foreign country, as a full member, and keep his home membership as well?



I see nothing wrong with any of that.

The main issue for me would be voting at the local level. You should only be able to vote or hold office in your home/mother Lodge.


----------



## dfreybur

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*



vangoedenaam said:


> In the Netherlands we have a system called 'buitenlid' where you have a limited membership in other lodges than your own for a much reduced fee.



MWPHGLofTX has "affiliate" membership similar to that.  I hold "honorary" membership in Lombard 1190 GLofIL similar to that.  In GLofTX there is a "life" membership that works similar to that.  Variations on a theme.



> I dont think ppl can actually fully join more than one lodge as a full member. But im not sure about it.



All three of my jurisdictions allow dual/plural/multiple affiliation.  I have no idea what percentage of jurisdictions in the world only allow single affiliation.



> And since you can visit other lodges as much as you like and join the masonic work there, whats the point?



I think visiting is for short term travel, affiliation is for relocation.  In an era when many men relocate more than a couple of times in their career it's possible to build up a number of memberships.  If I ever move to a jurisdiction that only allows single affiliation I will visit as long as I live there - I have no plans to ever give up my current life/endowed memberships in the lodges I am also PM.


----------



## dfreybur

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*



Browncoat said:


> I see nothing wrong with any of that.



Snowbird status - The most recent time I was to Illinois GL (2012) our GM held snowbird membership in Alabama and asked the Alabama GM (his GM in that sense) to be a keynote speaker.  As Illinois has cross attended with PHA for many years and Alabama does not recognized I rather liked the comic aspect of the combination.

Deployment status - For 2 years mid 2002 to mid 2004 we lived in Seattle metro.  I affiliated with a Washington lodge while we were there.  It's the only lodge I've ever demitted from so far because I was not yet life/endowed member when we had to relocate again for work.  That's in addition to lodges where I am life/endowed plus PM or honorary member.



> The main issue for me would be voting at the local level. You should only be able to vote or hold office in your home/mother Lodge.



To me the simple approach is the traditional cable tow of 50 miles from the member's domicile.  I now live close to my Texas lodge so I could serve if my wife approved.  As I now live much more than 50 miles from my Illinois and California lodges I should not be able to hold office in them.

There are many members of Illinois lodges who live just across the border in Indiana, Wisconsin and Missouri.  As they are not Illinois residents they can not serve in Illinois offices (other than certified ritual instructors).  There is a regular stream of proposals to allow them to serve.  They always get voted down.  I figure they live within the traditional 50 mile cable tow of their lodges so they should be able to serve their GL in any office.  But so far that phrasing has not been suggested by brothers who do the paperwork process to get to the GL floor.


----------



## Browncoat

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*

I don't see how being a multi-member would really hurt anything. If a guy has the time and/or financial means to support it, then more power to him. 

There are some who, frankly, would do this solely to hold chairs for the reason of being self-important. Title acquisition syndrome and seeing how far they can expand their power, influence, and crony base. No sense in beating around that bush.


----------



## Brother JC

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*

My Mother Lodge is 1,100 miles away. If I go back to visit, I can vote (if there is a vote called), but that's the extent of it.


----------



## Bill Lins

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*



vangoedenaam said:


> I dont think ppl can actually fully join more than one lodge as a full member. But im not sure about it. And since you can visit other lodges as much as you like and join the masonic work there, whats the point?


The reason I hold multiple affiliations is to help support my Lodges financially. I could have just visited them as I wanted to, but they've treated me so well that I wanted to help support them.


----------



## crono782

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*

This is purely out in left field, but I like the idea of being a member of only ONE lodge, your home lodge and able to be a "patron" of other lodges. Pretty much the same thing allowing you vote and all the other rights, but kinda reinforces the loyalty to your first home. I know, the idea is completely without precedent, but it sounds cool, more like a guild, hah.


----------



## Txmason32

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*

Can you hold office if you don't affiliate 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*



Txmason32 said:


> Can you hold office if you don't affiliate



I take it you don't mean sitting a chair pro-tem.  I've done that on my first visit to some lodges.  Once even to my first visit to any lodge in that jurisdiction (They liked the slightly different wording of the SW work when I recited it.  Low turn out that meeting, chuckle).

California specifically allows Tiler and Harpist to be visiting brothers.  Apparently because they are not popular positions and some lodges pay them so it can be a hobby that pays for itself.  So far that's the only exception I've heard of.  In my other jurisdictions all installed officers do need to be paid members.

My wife has pointed out that being an honorary member of Lombard 1098 GLofIL (called life member in Texas) means I could not be installed.  That kept me from going through the line in yet another lodge.  Honorary members don't get a bill for dues.


----------



## Txmason32

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*

I am in Texas and endowed in my home lodge and not old enough to be a life member anywhere lol let's hope I make it one day . I want to know if I affiliate and keep my membership at home can I hold office in the affiliate lodge ? 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*



Txmason32 said:


> I want to know if I affiliate and keep my membership at home can I hold office in the affiliate lodge ?



Yes.  Answer not limited to Texas.  Membership by affiliation is full membership every jurisdiction I've ever heard of.


----------



## Bill Lins

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*



Txmason32 said:


> Can you hold office if you don't affiliate


The only office a non-member can hold in a GLoTX Lodge is Tiler. All other offices must be held by members of that Lodge.

*Art. 265. All but Tiler Must Be Members.* 
All officers of a Lodge must be members thereof, except the Tiler. All must be in good standing and should be able and willing to perform the duties of the respective offices.

A non-member may fill any office "pro tem" EXCEPT that of WM, which MUST be filled (for opening & closing- does not apply to the conferral of degrees) by the sitting WM, SW, JW, or any Past Master _of that Lodge. _

*Art. 269. Absence of Officers.* 
In the absence of the Worshipful Master and both Wardens, the last Past Master of the Lodge may preside, but in such a case, a Past Master of another
Lodge cannot preside. When the Master, Wardens and all Past Masters of a Lodge are absent, it cannot be opened; and if already open, it is thereupon automatically closed.


----------



## Bill Lins

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*



dfreybur said:


> Yes.  Answer not limited to Texas.  Membership by affiliation is full membership every jurisdiction I've ever heard of.


The original question was if a Brother who affiliates with other Lodges can hold office in the Lodge(s) with which he has affiliated. The answer above is not entirely correct- see below:

*Art. 266. Holding Two Offices Restricted.* 
A Brother may hold only one office during the Masonic year, either elective or appointive, in each of the subordinate Lodges of this Grand Jurisdiction of which he is a member, subject to the following restrictions:
a. Shall not hold the office of Worshipful Master in more than one Lodge.
b. Shall not hold office simultaneously, either elective or appointive, in more than one Lodge whose stated meetings are held on the same date and overlapping time, the sole exception the office of Tiler.


----------



## dfreybur

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> The original question was if a Brother who affiliates with other Lodges can hold office in the Lodge(s) with which he has affiliated. The answer above is not entirely correct- see below:



I hadn't considered the case of being an officer in more than one lodge at a time.  The Texas rule is more generous, simpler and better written than my other jurisdictions.

California - A brother can be an appointed officer in as many lodges as will appoint him.  A brother can be an elected officer in no more than one lodge in any year.  California uses a standardized by-laws so every lodge elects MW, SW, JW, TR, SE and appoints the rest.  California does not support honorary memberships (similar to life memberships in Texas).

Illinois - A brother can be an appointed officer in as many lodges as will appoint/elect him.  The rules having to do with elected officers changed more than once in the years I attended GL.  They ranged from MW in only one lodge with no restrictions elsewhere, to not being MW/SW/JW in more than one lodge at once, to not being able to hold elected office in any other lodge if you're elected in one.  In Illinois each lodge can chose to elect more than MW/SW/JW/TR/SE.  Both of mine also elect deacons.  Illinois supports honorary memberships who can not hold installed offices.

Texas supports life memberships which aren't quite the same as honorary memberships elsewhere.  If I understand correctly it's a dues paying status with the dues bill automatically remitted for life.  As such a Texas life membership pays GL per capita.  I think that means a life member counts as affiliated and as such is allowed to hold office?  So far I haven't heard mention of any life member in the two lodges I attend regularly so they seem more rare than in Illinois.  Given the price difference being more rare makes sense to me - Price difference here being both the lower price of an endowed membership and paying per capita versus not.


----------



## Bill Lins

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*



dfreybur said:


> I think that means a life member counts as affiliated and as such is allowed to hold office?  Given the price difference being more rare makes sense to me - Price difference here being both the lower price of an endowed membership and paying per capita versus not.


I think there are more problems with definitions here. Under GLoTX, "affiliated" means a member of a Lodge other than that which is his "parent" Lodge. One can be a life member in either his parent Lodge or one with which he is affiliated. Life members are members in every sense of the word and have all the privileges of any other member, including being allowed to hold any appointed or elected office for which he is qualified.

As to the "price difference" I am confused- one cannot purchase a "Life Membership". It is an honor awarded to a Brother by a Lodge of which he is already a member. He is permanently exempt from having to pay dues but the Lodge must remit his per capita to Grand Lodge every year, just as it must for each endowed member.


----------



## dfreybur

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> As to the "price difference" I am confused- one cannot purchase a "Life Membership". It is an honor awarded to a Brother by a Lodge of which he is already a member. He is permanently exempt from having to pay dues but the Lodge must remit his per capita to Grand Lodge every year, just as it must for each endowed member.



I referred to the price difference is to the lodge.

Honorary membership in some jurisdictions - Neither dues nor per capita.  The brother signs as a member not as a visitor.  Easily given because of the price to the lodge.

Life membership in Texas - Yes dues no per capita.  Rarely given because of price to the lodge.


----------



## Bill Lins

*Re: Dual/plural memberships. Should Masons be able*



dfreybur said:


> Life membership in Texas - Yes dues no per capita.  Rarely given because of price to the lodge.


Actually, it's NO dues, YES per capita, and the price to the Lodge has nothing to do with why & how they are given- they are an honor few earn and Grand Lodge Law restricts how many may be awarded and how a Brother qualifies- see below:

*Art. 315. Life Membership.* 
A Lodge may grant only one life membership in any one Masonic year and only for distinguished service rendered to the Lodge; and one additional life membership during any consecutive Masonic three-year period and only for long and distinguished service. The name of a member so to be honored shall be proposed at a stated meeting and voted on at a subsequent stated meeting by show of hands, or secret ballot at the discretion of the Master presiding. A majority vote of the members present shall elect. Life members are exempt from paying dues to the Lodge; but the Lodge is not exempt from paying to the Grand Lodge its per capita contributions on account of its life members.


----------



## Warrior1256

I'm all for plural membership. I was raised last month and plan on joining another lodge shortly.


----------



## cemab4y

Normally, you cannot vote, propose motions, nor hold office in a lodge that you are not a member of. I like the exception that Texas has for the tiler. Of course, any mason may visit any regular lodge. But visitation is not the same an being a full, voting member.


----------



## Warrior1256

cemab4y said:


> Normally, you cannot vote, propose motions, nor hold office in a lodge that you are not a member of. I like the exception that Texas has for the tiler. Of course, any mason may visit any regular lodge. But visitation is not the same an being a full, voting member.


Agreed. There is a lodge that I visit almost every week that I am going to petition to join as I really like it there and want to be a voting member.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

In my area, if there were not plural memberships some lodges. Some rural lodges would have a hard time maintaining participating membership in numbers to open up.


----------



## Bill Lins

Bro. Bennylee said:


> In my area, if there were not plural memberships some lodges. Some rural lodges would have a hard time maintaining participating membership in numbers to open up.


Likewise around these parts.


----------



## Warrior1256

Bro. Bennylee said:


> In my area, if there were not plural memberships some lodges. Some rural lodges would have a hard time maintaining participating membership in numbers to open up.


Same here in my area.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

I have 4 different lodge dues cards in my wallet. I feel it's one of the better ways I can help out my surrounding communities!


----------



## Bill Lins

david918 said:


> ...! Has that effect just hate to see a lodge hurt just because of one member ...!


Well, y'all elected him...!


----------



## Warrior1256

Bill Lins said:


> Well, y'all elected him...!


Lol...good point!


----------

